# Contador sincrono de 4-bits



## paquita cabeza (May 24, 2011)

Hola soy nueva en esto y quise empesar por un contador, estoy empesando a usar circuitmaker e intente hacer este contador sincrono de 4-bits, alguien sabe como poner CP en circuitmaker?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





miren este es mi diagrama esta en circuitmaker ya lo acabe segun yo, solo me falta CP, alguien sabe como ponerlo?Ver el archivo adjunto contador 4 bits.zip

Que le hace falta a mi circuito ???


----------



## paquita cabeza (May 24, 2011)

o mi problema sera que utilice la 74LS107?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2011)

Hola paquita cabeza

en CircuitMake el generador de pulsos se llama Pulser.
Arriba a la izquierda hay 3 cejas(Pestañas) llamadas Borwse, Search y Digital.
Selecciona con el mouse Search.

aparece un renglon llamado Name/Description En el escribe Pulser y presiona en la siguiente linea el Boton Find.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## paquita cabeza (May 25, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos muchas gracias ya se lo añadi a mi circuito pero sigue sin funcionarme, sera por que utilice la 74LS107?,  o podra ser que me falta conectar algo? aqui pongo mi circuito gracias

 Ver el archivo adjunto contador 4 bits0.1.zip

Por favor cheque mi circuito gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola paquita cabeza

Te falta hacer falsas las entradas de los Flip-Flop's, estas las llaman RD1 y RD2. Reset Directo.
Notas el pequeño circulo en esas entradas ?

Eso quiere decir que esas entradas son ciertas cuando son bajas. quiere decir que si las queres hacer falsas qué les aplicarías.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## paquita cabeza (May 25, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos 
bastaria con conectarlas a un inversor? una 74LS04?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola paquita cabeza

Bueno te digo que hay que hacer falsas esas entradas. como CIERTAS son 0, FALSAS serían 1. Cierto ?
así que solo conectalas a 5V.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## paquita cabeza (May 26, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos ya las conecte a 5 V pero sigue sin pasar nada? por favor revise mi circuito 
muchas gracias
Ver el archivo adjunto contador 4 bits0.2.zip


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2011)

Hola paquita cabeza

Analiza cuidadosamente los archivos adjuntos contenidos en el ZIP.
Estudia también las hojas de datos del 74LS107.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

